# Sony STR-DH520 'Settings Cleared' to get HDMI audio



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a lower end Sony receiver that has an issue.

I can get everything set up just right, surround & center levels and everything just perfect. A day or two later, I go to watch a movie, and there is no audio. After searching for a fix, I found the fix to be clearing the settings. This works just fine. BUT, I love all my settings..... Not an ideal solution. This only happens to HDMI inputs (any/all of them lose audio). It doesn't matter what the source is (PS3/Xbox 360/Blu-ray/PC). 

I don't have the budget now to buy a new receiver, although that is on the list for this year. Is there a good solution that someone knows of, or do I just need to put up with it for another 4-5 months? 

Thanks for any advice/help/tips!


----------

